# Problème de connection à certains sites



## Tom_Sg (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Ca fait longtemps que je suis pas passé par là, mais j'ai un problème assez ... embêtant. Je n'arrive pas à me connecter de mon macbook à certain site (comme par exemple www.reiss.com qui est un simple e-shop d'une marque et c'est un exemple parmi d'autres malheureusement!)

J'ai testé sous trois box/fournisseurs différents le problème ne vient donc pas de là.

J'ai tapé le ping www.reiss.com et j'ai obtenu ça :



> PING www.reiss.com (5.79.33.8): 56 data bytes
> Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
> Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
> Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
> ...



J'ai changé les DNS via un tuto que j'ai trouvé, je me suis retrouvé avec plus rien qui marche donc j'ai remis ce que j'ai cad 152.78.225.65 (et .66)

Vous savez d'où ça peut venir?

Merci d'avance 

Tom


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 pour ma part j'ai accès au site (connexion Orange) et le ping fonctionne.

Les DNS que tu donnes ne fonctionnent pas pour moi.

Quels sont ces DNS ?

As-tu testé avec des DNS comme ceux d'Open DNS par exemple ?

DNS Primaire : 208.67.222.222 
DNS Secondaire : 208.67.220.220


----------



## Tom_Sg (19 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour ma part j'ai accès au site (connexion Orange) et le ping fonctionne.
> 
> ...



Ceux sont des DNS qui sont là, je ne sais pas pourquoi. 

Je vais tester les tiens merci!




EDIT. Donc ça ne marche pas non plus avec ces DNS là, sachant que j'ai un truc dans search domains (qui est en gros l'adresse de mon hall de résidence universitaire et qui apparemment impose ce genre de DNS puis les 4 différents que j'ai testé ne marche pas) mais je suis le seul avec ce soucis ... et j'en suis sûr car mon pote avec son mb y accède sans soucis. Et c'est pas que sur ce website en plus ...


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour moi, ce n'est pas un pb DNS.
Quand vous faites un ping www.reiss.com, la première ligne affiche bien l'adresse IP su site (5.79.33.8). Donc, la résolution DNS s'est bien faite.

C'est plutôt du côté d'un filtre sur cette adresse IP qu'il faut chercher.
Il n'y a pas un firewall ou assimilé, du genre LittleSnitch.?
Peut-être aussi, dans une fenêtre Terminal faire:
sudo ipfw list   (pour voir les règles du firewall du Mac)
netstat -r (pour voir les tables de routage)
traceroute 5.79.33.8 (pour voir jusqu'où on va).
Regarder aussi dans le fichier hosts (pour voir si ce site n'est pas renvoyé sur la boucle locale)
Ca aidera peut-être à faire un diag.

Sinon, en désespoir de cause, il restera à faire une trace tcpdump sur cette adresse IP pour voir réellement ce qui se passe...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 c'est exact, l'adresse IP du site apparait bien dans la requête ping faite sur le nom du site.

J'avais pensé aussi à un accès impossible lié à l'adresse IP de Tom_sg  : on ne sait pas où il habite.

Certains sites refusent l'accès par exemple depuis certains pays étrangers.


----------



## Tom_Sg (19 Octobre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour moi, ce n'est pas un pb DNS.
> Quand vous faites un ping www.reiss.com, la première ligne affiche bien l'adresse IP su site (5.79.33.8). Donc, la résolution DNS s'est bien faite.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces indications, je vais le faire en fin d'après-midi car je suis un peu rikrak niveau temps, je collerais les résultats ici en espérant que vous les interprêterez mieux que moi. :rose:



Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> c'est exact, l'adresse IP du site apparait bien dans la requête ping faite sur le nom du site.
> 
> ...



Je l'ai testé dans mes deux pays, la France et l'Angleterre et j'ai toujours ce même problème


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Octobre 2012)

Peut-être une autre piste.
J'ai regardé chez moi. La connexion à reiss.com se fait bien, mais elle se fait en deux étapes.(via go.redicrectingat.com).
De plus, reiss installe un cooky. Les coockies sont bien autorisées dans le navigateur?
Il n'y a pas de filtres de bannières activés dans le navigateur ou dans un firewall?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Si ça peut servir, résultat du traceroute depuis Toulouse :


 3  10.125.174.142 (10.125.174.142)  28.372 ms  28.385 ms  27.755 ms
 4  xe-2-2-1-0.nctou202.toulouse.francetelecom.net (193.249.214.6)  27.967 ms  27.984 ms  27.656 ms
 5  ae43-0.nipoi102.poitiers.francetelecom.net (193.252.160.54)  34.661 ms  35.401 ms  34.284 ms
 6  81.253.184.30 (81.253.184.30)  47.613 ms  44.496 ms  47.240 ms
 7  level3-7.gw.opentransit.net (193.251.255.162)  42.308 ms  79.495 ms  42.786 ms
 8  ae-51-51.csw1.paris1.level3.net (4.69.139.215)  52.900 ms  43.239 ms  48.831 ms
 9  ae-58-113.ebr1.paris1.level3.net (4.69.161.45)  43.598 ms  43.776 ms  43.493 ms
10  ae-1-3.edge3.london2.level3.net (4.69.141.85)  49.690 ms  50.854 ms  75.833 ms
11  rackspace-m.edge3.london2.level3.net (195.50.91.210)  50.612 ms  50.577 ms  50.632 ms
12  coreb-edge5.lon3.rackspace.net (164.177.137.40)  50.762 ms  51.309 ms  51.882 ms
13  core3-coreb.lon3.rackspace.net (164.177.137.19)  51.687 ms  52.111 ms  51.751 ms
14  aggr331a-2-core3.lon3.rackspace.net (31.222.133.147)  50.368 ms  50.262 ms  50.297 ms
15  *5.79.33.8* (5.79.33.8)  50.915 ms  50.465 ms  49.719 ms


----------



## Tom_Sg (21 Octobre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour moi, ce n'est pas un pb DNS.
> Quand vous faites un ping www.reiss.com, la première ligne affiche bien l'adresse IP su site (5.79.33.8). Donc, la résolution DNS s'est bien faite.
> 
> ...



Alors pour commencer le ipfw list me dit que : 65535 allow ip from any to any

Le netstat -r me donne ceci :



> Routing tables
> 
> Internet:
> Destination        Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
> ...



Le traceroute vers l'ip :



> traceroute to 5.79.33.8 (5.79.33.8), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
> 1  * * *
> 2  * *traceroute: sendto: No route to host
> traceroute: wrote 5.79.33.8 52 chars, ret=-1
> ...



Où trouver mon fichier Hosts? 

j'ai tenté le tcpdump et j'ai eu ça comme retour : Failed to open code description file tcpdump

Merci encore !


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Octobre 2012)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Alors pour commencer le ipfw list me dit que : 65535 allow ip from any to any
> 
> Où trouver mon fichier Hosts?
> 
> Merci encore !



Il n'y a donc aucune règle de configurée dans le firewall du Mac.
Le fichier hosts est sous /etc

Beaucoup de choses, dans la table de routage...
Il doit y avoir plusieurs connexions réseaux de configurées (ethernet, wifi, mode bridge) .

Le traceroute montre que soit l'adresse 5.79.33.8 ne sort pas du Mac, soit c'est la passerelle qui ne peut pas faire suivre...
Pour savoir si c'est le Mac ou la passerelle, dans une fenêtre Terminal  il faudrait faire un:
sudo tcpdump -c 10 -i en0 host 5.79.33.8  (en0 si vous êtes en ethernet, en1 si wifi ou bridge0 si bridge)

Puis, dans une autre fenêtre Terminal, faire un ping 5.79.33.8 le ping ne marchera pas, mais on verra si on sort, ou pas...)
Si ça sort du Mac, ça doit défiler dans la 1ère fenêtre Terminal (10 lignes). le pb est alors dans la gateway (passerelle)
Si on ne voit rien dans la 1ère fenêtre du Terminal, le pb est dans le Mac.

Le netstat -r montre une route:
5.255.255.255 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff UHLWbI 0 4 ham0
Curieux, le réseau 5.255.255.255 est renvoyé sur une interface ham0 (je vais essayer de voir ce que c'est, et je vous fait un retour), et l'adresse 5.79.33.8 est dans le même plan IP (tous les sites commencant par 5.x.y.z sont dont concernés par cette route.
Si le pb est là, et je pense qu'il est là   vous ne verrez rien dans le tcpdump.
En supprimant cette route, ça devrait marcher. Mais si elle est là, il y a une raison. il vaut mieux essayer de comprendre avant de l'enlever...

Il faudrait en savoir un peu plus sur la façon dont vous utilisez le réseau.
Pouvez vous renvoyer dans le fil le résultat de la commande (Terminal) ifconfig pour savoir comment vous accédez à internet (ethernet, wifi, mode bridge)?

Je crois qu'on va finir par trouver le pb.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2012)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4345276?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4345276?start=0&tstart=0



Merci Renaud pour le lien.
Mon anglais est ce qu'il est (pas terrible).
J'ai tt de même compris que c'était un peu le même pb.
La solution (de contournement) proposée est de passer par un proxy (qui n'est pas sur la plan 55.0.0.0/24) pour accéder à reiss.com. Ca marchera bien sûr, mais que pour reiss.com.
Tous les sites qui sont sur le réseau 5.0.0.0/24 sont concernés.
Par contre, ce qui est intéressant, c'est que c'est peut-être l'installation l'installation de FIFA 13 qui a rajoutée une route (5.0.0.0/24 vers ham0).
@Tom_Sg: FIFA13 a-t-il été installé sur la machine?

Je voudrais bien savoir ce que c'est qu'ham0. peut-être une interface VPN ou une interface virtuelle crée par exemple par un jeu...
Si l'hypoyhèse est juste, il suffira de deleter cette route. Reiss marchera, mais peut-être plus FIFA 13 (si c'est ça).
A vérifier...


----------



## Tom_Sg (22 Octobre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Merci Renaud pour le lien.
> Mon anglais est ce qu'il est (pas terrible).
> J'ai tt de même compris que c'était un peu le même pb.
> La solution (de contournement) proposée est de passer par un proxy (qui n'est pas sur la plan 55.0.0.0/24) pour accéder à reiss.com. Ca marchera bien sûr, mais que pour reiss.com.
> ...



AH non je n'ai aucun jeu (d'ailleurs au début en te lisant je n'ai pas pensé à FIFA13 le jeu de foot )

Bref sur mon ordi actuellement il n'y a que D3, mais avant il y avait WoW et SCII d'installé dessus ainsi que Steam. 

Je ne voudrais pas passer pour un proxy pour accéder à reiss.com puisque ce n'est pas le seul.

Je vais tester les petites commandes que vous m'avez donné (je pense que ça doit être un filtre qui a été mit sur mon macbook via je ne sais quoi, je peux le vérifier comment si c'est ça?)

Voici pour le sudo tcpdump -c 10 -i en0 host 5.79.33.8



> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
> listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes



J'utilise internet via l'ethernet, en tout cas je branche mon cable dans ma chambre qui a des sockets exprès.

Déjà voici l'ifconfig :



> lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
> options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
> inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
> inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
> ...



Je n'y comprends vraiment rien je vous laisse interpréter les résultats je ne vais que constater avec vous.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Octobre 2012)

Bon, tout devient plus clair.

L'adresse 5.79.33.8 est bien bloquée dans le machine.

L'ifconfig montre qu'une interface ham0 est bien configurée avec une adresse 5.118.181.127/24.
Je ne sais pas comment cette interface a été configurée, mais c'est elle qui fout la zone (couplée avec la route 5.0.0.0/24 vers ham0) sur le plan IP 5.0.0.0/24

Curiosité, un whois de 5.118.181.127 est sur le plan IP d'un FAI Iranien ...

Perso, ce que je ferai :

sudo route delete 5.0.0.0  (pour virer la route "5.255.255.255 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff UHLWbI 0 4 ham0" qui pose pb)
netstat -r (pour vérifier qu'elle a bien été virée. si elle a pas été virée, essayer avec sudo route delete 5.255.255.255)
sudo route add 5.79.33.8/32 -link en0  (pour créer une route pour reiss.com)
voir si on se connecte bien à reiss.com

Si c'est bon, , il faudrait essayer de rendre l'interface ham0 inactive:
sudo ifconfig ham0 down
ifconfig   (pour vérifier qu'elle est bien inactive)
sudo route delete 5.79.33.8 (pour enlever la route créée ci-dessus)
Refaire un netstat -r (pour voir si il n'y a plus de route 5.255.255.255 et 5.79.33.8)
Refaire une connexion à reiss.com

Si c'est bon, il faudra alors se poser la question:
Que fait l'interface ham0 dans le Mac?
Si on ne sait pas, on pourra alors, soit la laisser à l'état "down". Bien le garder à l'esprit, et y penser si quelque chose ne marche pas (on la repassera alors à l'état "up" pou voir)
Si on est sûr qu'elle ne sert à rien, alors, il faut la virer.

Dernière minute:
Le client VPN Hamachi (logmein) n'a pas été installé sur le Mac par hasard?
Parce qu'il installe bien une interface ham0 et il utilise un réseau en 5.0.0.0
Curieux, non?
C'est peut-être bien l'explication...

http://michauko.org/blog/2007/09/21...f-pour-faire-plein-de-belles-vilaines-choses/
http://korben.info/hamachi-creer-son-vpn-facilement.html

La confirmation qu'Hamachi sème la zone:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi
C'est exactement notre pb.
Donc, si on écoute wikipédia, le delete de la route devrait suffire. A tester en premier.


----------



## Tom_Sg (22 Octobre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, tout devient plus clair.



Tout d'abord merci pour ton implication! Je comprends pas tout mais je suis les démarches et si ça marche et que tu me dis que oui tant mieux. 

Alors j'ai fais le sudo route delete puis le netstat -r voilà ce que j'ai :



> Routing tables
> 
> Internet:
> Destination        Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
> ...



Ou est-ce que je peux voir que c'est bien parti ou non? (j'attends ta réponse pour continuer les étapes!)






Et oui j'ai bien installé Hamachi mais il y a déjà pas mal de temps quand je testais Terraria!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2012)

Je réponds parce que Polo n'est pas là pour l'instant : la comparaison des netstat avant et après montre que ceci a disparu :

5 link#7 UC 2 0 ham0
5.255.255.255 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff UHLWbI 0 4 ham0

Est-ce maintenant Reiss est accessible ?


----------



## Tom_Sg (22 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je réponds parce que Polo n'est pas là pour l'instant : la comparaison des netstat avant et après montre que ceci a disparu :
> 
> 5 link#7 UC 2 0 ham0
> 5.255.255.255 ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff UHLWbI 0 4 ham0
> ...



Oui pardon je n'ai même pas testé !

Oui maintenant ça marche, est-ce que je suis débarrassé de ce truc ou ça peut encore m'affecter sur certains sites.

Merci beaucoup encore une fois!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2012)

A priori c'est neutralisé tant que la commande inverse n'est pas saisie (ou Hamachi utilisé, je ne sais pas).

Il faudrait que Polo poste ça sur le forum des Apple Support Communities, car la réponse n'a pas été apportée, seulement le contournement.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Octobre 2012)

Quand ça marche, c'est bien...

Si j'ai bien compris, seul, le delete de la route a été fait.
En principe, ça doit suffire.
Tous les sites qui ont une adresse IP commençant par 5 doivent marcher.

Un ifconfig montrera que l'interface ham0 est toujours là (mais aucune route ne pointe dessus)
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du Mac. Sur un routeur, il aurait fallu deleter aussi l'interface, mais là c'est une interface logique, alors ce n'est peut-être pas nécessaire.

Si Hamachi n'est plus utilisé, il faudrait peut-être le désinstaller (proprement),puis faire un ifconfig pour voir si l'interface ham0 a bien disparu.




Renaud31 a dit:


> A priori c'est neutralisé tant que la commande inverse n'est pas saisie (ou Hamachi utilisé, je ne sais pas).



Je me posais aussi la même question en cas de nouvelle utilisation d'Hamachi...


----------



## Tom_Sg (23 Octobre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Quand ça marche, c'est bien...
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, seul, le delete de la route a été fait.
> En principe, ça doit suffire.
> ...



Alors je l'ai désinstallé il y a très longtemps (glissé dans la poubelle ça ne le désinstalle pas bien? :rose


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Octobre 2012)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Alors je l'ai désinstallé il y a très longtemps (glissé dans la poubelle ça ne le désinstalle pas bien? :rose


Ben, apparemment non, puisque la route et l'interface étaient toujours là.

La procédure normale de désinstallation (lien ci-dessous) devait virer tout ça...
http://help.logmein.com/selfserviceknowledgerenderer?type=FAQ&id=kA030000000DGFwCAO

Maintenant, si tu veux vraiment deleter l'interface ham0 , fait:
ifconfig ham0 destroy
Puis, un ifconfig pour vérifier qu'elle a vraiment disparu.


----------

